# System crash using JFS with kernel 2.4.19-gentoo-r7

## markus

Hi!

I had a bad system crash today using the gentoo kernel  2.4.19-gentoo-r7 and JFS as a filesystem. Before my system dies completly it logs the following:

-kernel BUG at jfs_dmap.c:463!

-invalid operand: 0000#

-CPU:    0

-EIP:  0010: [w83781d:__insmod_w83781d_O/lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/misc/w83781+-3137377/96]     Not tainted

[...]

... Process jfsCommit (pid: 1767, stackpage=df4b7000)

Then a stack trace 

After this event the machine stopped working and I had to reboot. The automatic "fschk" at startup doesn't work. I had to check all jfs volumes ( I'm using lvm too) by hand before I could mount them. 

Did anyone discoverd the same problem?

----------

## AutoBot

Never heard this problem, but I'm sure the JFS filesystem would have some insight on the issue and perhaps also post the bug here.

----------

